# For sale: Custom built PC Dual core



## Dystopia (Oct 2, 2008)

I listed a computer a few days ago. Things have changed, I have a better GPU and more time to list EVERYTHING! Here are the parts:

Motherboard: Socket AM2 MSI K9N4 Nforce500 SLI has 4 SATA ports, 1 Mic, front, back, central, subwoofer, SLI ready, 2 IDE, 2 USB Ethernet

CPU: Socket AM2 AMD Atholn 64X2 Dual core 4000+ 2.1 GHz Oced to 2.26 GHz, 1MB L2

GPU: 256 Leadtek 8600 GT before this was a 256 8500

RAM: 2gb 800Mhz PC6400

HD: 80GB Seagate barracude SATA

Case: Raidmax Scorpio Black Steel (see below for pics)

PSU: 400W 1 +12V rail 20+A

Optical: DVD/CD drive.

Wireless G Rosewill with antenna 6 foot "pigtail"

XP Pro (I can wipe the OS too, if you want.)

As you can see in the pic, you have a door covering the DVD drive bay. If you see 2 DVD drives in the pic, IT ONLY COMES WITH THE TOP ONE!!! This PC is ready to roll and play all the newest games. I am asking $450 USD for it, $20USD shipping. PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE INTERESTED THANKS!!

Here are the pics:


----------



## JlCollins005 (Oct 2, 2008)

newest games as in ones that only have 2d graphics,


----------



## bullzi (Oct 3, 2008)

$350, $400 tops for that.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Oct 3, 2008)

i feel like all i do is bash these for sale threads, but what the hell is wrong with you people? that computer is worth nowhere near $450!


----------



## mac550 (Oct 3, 2008)

bullzi said:


> $350, $400 tops for that.



+1


----------



## Dystopia (Oct 3, 2008)

You realize that the Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT is actaully not that bad a card? I mean, the card I had in here before? THAT was crap, the 8500GT...But why don't you offer me somthing better instead of criticizing (i didn't spell that right...) me?


----------



## Dystopia (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh and i'm throwing in a 40Gb 5400 "ide" hard drive, but it's the 2.5 inch one so you will have to get an adapter, which is like 7 bucks.


----------



## bullzi (Oct 3, 2008)

Motherboard: Socket AM2 MSI K9N4 Nforce500 SLI has 4 SATA ports, 1 Mic, front, back, central, subwoofer, SLI ready, 2 IDE, 2 USB Ethernet
$30

CPU: Socket AM2 AMD Atholn 64X2 Dual core 4000+ 2.1 GHz Oced to 2.26 GHz, 1MB L2
$30

GPU: 256 Leadtek 8600 GT before this was a 256 8500
$40

RAM: 2gb 800Mhz PC6400
$20

HD: 80GB Seagate barracude SATA
$20

Case: Raidmax Scorpio Black Steel (see below for pics)
$40

PSU: 400W 1 +12V rail 20+A
$20

Optical: DVD/CD drive.
$10

Wireless G Rosewill with antenna 6 foot "pigtail"
$20



Cleric7x9 said:


> i feel like all i do is bash these for sale threads, but what the hell is wrong with you people? that computer is worth nowhere near $450!



+1

That total is $210 for the parts. Add XP Pro and you've got yourself $320. That is what I would pay, and that is what that computer is worth. It is nowhere near $450.


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Oct 3, 2008)

Elimin8or said:


> You realize that the Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT is actaully not that bad a card? I mean, the card I had in here before? THAT was crap, the 8500GT...But why don't you offer me somthing better instead of criticizing (i didn't spell that right...) me?



dude it doesnt matter if the card is better or worse than what you had in there, what matters is its value. im sorry, but its just not worth that much, welcome to the computer world


----------



## scooter (Oct 3, 2008)

Elimin8or said:


> You realize that the Nvidia Geforce 8600 GT is actaully not that bad a card? I mean, the card I had in here before? THAT was crap, the 8500GT...But why don't you offer me somthing better instead of criticizing (i didn't spell that right...) me?



Hey man, 

It's not just the card, its the whole system...its just very, very dated now!

Not criticizing!! It happens to all of us.--It's just the nature of selling stuff....we all think our stuff is worth more than what the market will pay.

I'd shoot for $250-$300.00 max and you should find a buyer. 

Cheers


----------



## epidemik (Oct 3, 2008)

But keep in mind, youre more likely to get the price you want selling locally to people who dont know how to build instead of people on a computer forum focused on building who could build the same machine quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 3, 2008)

Let the guy sell it for what he thinks it's worth. No one here will likely buy it, but if someone did, then it's the buyers fault for not doing the research. We really need to stop shitting on the threads in this section.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 3, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Let the guy sell it for what he thinks it's worth. No one here will likely buy it, but if someone did, then it's the buyers fault for not doing the research. We really need to stop shitting on the threads in this section.



i agree, but the value of that computer if bought NEW would cost well below his asking price. and when a PC it used it automatically loses a huge chunk of its value. 

i think the people saying 350 tops are being generous. if i were a potential buyer i might pay 250 shipped for that rig


----------



## funkysnair (Oct 3, 2008)

mep916 said:


> Let the guy sell it for what he thinks it's worth. No one here will likely buy it, but if someone did, then it's the buyers fault for not doing the research. We really need to stop shitting on the threads in this section.



i agree.....

us people in here have the know how on the computer building.


----------



## Dystopia (Oct 3, 2008)

you guys have a point in the fat that it would be cheaper to build it...remember that if you were to buy a pc in BEST BUY you would get a PC this good for 470 "shipped" (they don't have shipping but you get my point...)


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 4, 2008)

Elimin8or said:


> you guys have a point in the fat that it would be cheaper to build it...remember that if you were to buy a pc in BEST BUY you would get a PC this good for 470 "shipped" (they don't have shipping but you get my point...)



but the problem is that you are at a forum where all the members can build a PC with their eyes closed, and most enjoy doing it themselves rather than buying one prebuilt.


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 4, 2008)

Well he did build it you could say that $50 was for his labor.  Whenever I touch a clients system I bill them regardless of what I am doing, even if I am just consulting.  I don't do sub contract work really any more but that is how it is done.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 4, 2008)

tlarkin said:


> Well he did build it you could say that $50 was for his labor.  Whenever I touch a clients system I bill them regardless of what I am doing, even if I am just consulting.  I don't do sub contract work really any more but that is how it is done.



yeah but what i am saying is that most of the people here know how to build PCs, and most would probably prefer paying x amount of dollars for a PC and put it together themselves rather than pay for a prebuilt machine of the same cost. anyways it doesnt matter. like mep916 said, its his thread and he is free to do as he sees fit


----------



## Dystopia (Oct 4, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> but the problem is that you are at a forum where all the members can build a PC with their eyes closed, and most enjoy doing it themselves rather than buying one prebuilt.



lol true, but i wonder, why are they looking at my copmuter to begin with if they could build it themselves. I was just hoping.


----------



## JlCollins005 (Oct 4, 2008)

elim like they said id try selling locally like on craigslist or something, but the specs of that computer, and how dated they are i dont expect u to get much over 300 maybe. ive seen much better computers sell for 350-400 on there, but u might catch some1 that doesnt know much about comps and buy it u never know


----------



## [trs]ALUMINUM (Oct 4, 2008)

Yea my computer is somewhat the same, a lil better minus the 8600 and i cant even get one person to buy it for 300


----------



## teamhex (Oct 4, 2008)

Sell it to someone locally, I sold a $250 PC for $500 once . They were happy with it and it did what they wanted so I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Dystopia (Oct 6, 2008)

teamhex said:


> Sell it to someone locally, I sold a $250 PC for $500 once . They were happy with it and it did what they wanted so I see nothing wrong with it.



 you could help me out. lol if i don't sell it on ebay, then im gonna re list it here, cheaper of course.  my reserve is at 400, cuz ebay will take like 20 bucks in fee's!!


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 6, 2008)

I use Craig's list to sell my old computers.  I have them meet me in person and pay cash for it.  I list it at my set price and always say "or best offer."  I haven't had a problem selling anything just yet.

I do however, get some d-bags who want to argue price with me.  When I sold my old HP business class laptop the dude tried to tell me it was worth $150 tops (I was asking $300 for it) and gave me a link that prices out old equipment.  I went to his link and ran though the questionaire about make model and specs, and it priced it at $280 so my $300 was fair.

There will always be jerks and idiots any where you go in life and on the Internet.


----------



## Dystopia (Oct 6, 2008)

good thinking. If all else fails, I might try that. I really was hoping to get at least 450 at the time, but after recalcutlating, taking different items, i calculated 420, shipped. that minus 30 bucks i already got  so i really need $390. Hopefully ill sell it on ebay...


----------



## DirtyD86 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you picked the wrong place to sell those, try ebay


----------



## Dystopia (Oct 7, 2008)

DirtyD86 said:


> I think you picked the wrong place to sell those, try ebay



lol thats what im doin right now, already 1 bid, 6 watchers


----------



## Dystopia (Oct 12, 2008)

Did not sell, I am reposting it again since you guys "shit all over this thread" lol jk. But I am reposting it, a few thingss have changed!


----------

